# Now Select Utility



## BotSpanx (Sep 23, 2014)

Or if anyone has any input about their stiffness/feel compared to Cartels, that would also be helpful. I've been riding Cartels for years.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sure the selects can handle it but are better suited for freestyle. Sounds like you'd be better off with last years Drives. But if money is the deciding factor seems like your choice is made.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

freshy said:


> I'm sure the selects can handle it but are better suited for freestyle. Sounds like you'd be better off with last years Drives. But if money is the deciding factor seems like your choice is made.


The Drives has a stiff highback to add response. OP maybe able to get the response he is looking for if his boots are stiff and have built in forward lean.


----------



## BotSpanx (Sep 23, 2014)

freshy said:


> I'm sure the selects can handle it but are better suited for freestyle. Sounds like you'd be better off with last years Drives. But if money is the deciding factor seems like your choice is made.


I'm not married to the Select, just thought it would be a good opportunity to try the Now tech if they're up to the job. It does look like last year's Drive, or this year's Select are closer to what I'm used to. To be fair, the Cartel have done great for me, albeit with two sets (first broke at the end of their 2nd season).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

For hard charging, last yr's Drive is more suitable. 2015's Select inherited last yr's Drive highback plus a bunch of nice looking upgrades.

I'm getting 2015 Selects later this yr for all mtn, and using the lo-backs for pow days. It's either Selects or Genesis, for me it will depend on fit. My size 11 has been a nightmare to center.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Last year's Selects will work great. The way the whole tech works it makes the binding more responsive. So the stiffness is fast less critical. If you liked your Cartels you'll like Selects.

I'll double check in a bit but I think the only change to this year's Selects are the metal disc mount is now nylon and a new ankle strap.


----------



## BotSpanx (Sep 23, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Last year's Selects will work great. The way the whole tech works it makes the binding more responsive. So the stiffness is fast less critical. If you liked your Cartels you'll like Selects.
> 
> I'll double check in a bit but I think the only change to this year's Selects are the metal disc mount is now nylon and a new ankle strap.


I loved my Cartel, but it seems like it's time for new ones. If the 2014 Select is really a viable replacement I would be all over it. Would you say I'd need stiffer boots, or just roll with it?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

The highback changed also this year's has last year's drive highback


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nah, get the Selects and roll what ya got.



cav0011 said:


> The highback changed also this year's has last year's drive highback


After inspection, yes, sorta. Its the same shape but its the hight of the IPO back. So the '14 Drive back was still taller.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting I never held mine side by side. I like the short highback on the IPO's so that is a plus.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Nah, get the Selects and roll what ya got.
> 
> 
> 
> After inspection, yes, sorta. Its the same shape but its the hight of the IPO back. So the '14 Drive back was still taller.


Ah cool. I haven't seen the new Selects, just in photos and the highback looks the same so i thought i was the same. Cool though, it's a plus for me too... i dont like restrictive highbacks.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know, I'd still recomend the Drives just because I own a pair and love them to death. I'm also a hard charging, jump off natural hits and powder hungry rider. To be honest I want the new Over Drives because I find the 2013 Drive high backs a little soft. 
Either way Drive or Select you will be stoked on the Now tech.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

This seasons drive has a different more ridgid highback


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I have last years Selects and that's exactly what they are great for. Those things have rad pop. They take a second to get used to but then they make my Cartels and Genesis feel like toys. You can rip the whole mountain with them, pipe, jump line. Great binding, just require a "getting used to" period. I almost gave up on them but then they just clicked for me.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

freshy said:


> I don't know, I'd still recomend the Drives just because I own a pair and love them to death. I'm also a hard charging, jump off natural hits and powder hungry rider. To be honest I want the new Over Drives because I find the 2013 Drive high backs a little soft.
> Either way Drive or Select you will be stoked on the Now tech.


X2 same kind of rider

I had last years drives and while the straps were comfortable, and the dampness was amazing, the highback was too soft and short. They were middle of the road for me.

That's been addressed this year as the short highback trickled down to the select.

This year it's either overdrive or the new drive with the 15mm taller and *hopefully* stiffer highback.

They are great bindings, well made, tech works flawlessly,and the dampening/smoothness when plowing through less than ideal conditions is off the charts.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> This seasons drive has a different more ridgid highback


Is it more rigid or is it simply taller by 15mm??:RantExplode:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I havnt played with it personnally so I cant be certain, I really meant to say the o-drive though which is certainly going to be stiffer since its carbon.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I havnt played with it personnally so I cant be certain, I really meant to say the o-drive though which is certainly going to be stiffer since its carbon.


It looks like a stiff beast binding..anxious to hear feedback on it...:wavetowel2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

With all the good feedback about NOWs customer service, I would imagine they would be happy to sell you parts to switch up the riding experience on your bindings. That is if they fit. I know I can switch out high backs on my drives with the lo back.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im 99% sure all now parts are interchangable, the base is the same on all models so they should all work. 

For the record I took the lo back from this seasons Selects and put it on my first year IPO's. So thats about as far back as you can go.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> With all the good feedback about NOWs customer service, I would imagine they would be happy to sell you parts to switch up the riding experience on your bindings. That is if they fit. I know I can switch out high backs on my drives with the lo back.


I might test this, ill let you know how it works out. I dont particularly like the straps on the drives and would rather have the new select straps.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I might test this, ill let you know how it works out. I dont particularly like the straps on the drives and would rather have the new select straps.


I'd be curious too so yeah, keep us updated.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So I got a response. The answer was that they don't make separate parts to sell. 

The response was less than twelve hours from when I emailed them. It was also written in a polite and non-scripted manner. I say even though I didn't get what I want it was good customer service


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That's because the owner JF answers most of the emails. He's the real deal. I wouldn't buy any bindings just because I liked the owner of the company...

But I love my NOW bindings and JF is such a good dude that I am planning on on buying a couple pairs of 2015s this season.


I'm also curious how the new Rome Katanas ride.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great news to hear about owner of Now... Feel same about Sean owner of Donek snowboards.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

JF, not JP


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Picking up the select or drive this year. Hopefully I can find some used ones at the snow show next week. If not I don't mind spending a bit more to support Now!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Gave the NOWs a bit of a hand-try at the shop... and now i am a bit confused:

2015 Select feel really soft, only a bit stiffer than Contact Pro. The highback has lots of torsional flex, but heel-wise it's reasonably stiff. With the new nylon baseplate... what do they compare to?

Drive feel stiff, but only a bit more than Cartel, Atlas, Capo etc.

Overdrive feel like a cast. Those things don't give at all. 

IPOs are pretty flexy.

I sort of want something similar to Genesis or Capos....... and i just want to feed curiosity. I don't need bindings; my 2014 Capos are neat. Tried the 2015 Genesis and i would definitely buy... but NOW is poking the curiosity bone.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

When I finally ride my selects I'll let you know.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> When I finally ride my selects I'll let you know.


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Gave the NOWs a bit of a hand-try at the shop... and now i am a bit confused:
> 
> 2015 Select feel really soft, only a bit stiffer than Contact Pro. The highback has lots of torsional flex, but heel-wise it's reasonably stiff. With the new nylon baseplate... what do they compare to?
> 
> ...


I'm interested in overdrive feedback...:hairy:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

two more weeks until my season begins (approximately) I will be riding the selects my first day out so I should have feedback, and I can compare to the original IPO's and last seasons Drives.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> two more weeks until my season begins (approximately) I will be riding the selects my first day out so I should have feedback, and I can compare to the original IPO's and last seasons Drives.


Thanks man! Yeah i'm confused about the new Select compared to last yr's Drives.

BTW What boards do you ride?

My preference is ~6.5/10 stiffness... mostly aggressive stuff with some freestyle and pow, BUT i don't like overly restrictive highbacks. So i'm thinking about the Drives or Selects... or Katana or Genesis.

I thought the Select were going to keep the alluminum disc, but they went fibreglass so that sort of put me in doubt...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So I rode today. Rode both the selects and last years ipos. Ipos were on a fish selects on a smokin superpark. Selects are significantly more rigid. The ankle straps are very responsive toe straps didn't slip at all. Ankle straps are comfy but very stiff compared to older now straps. Didn't notice any big difference between nylon ring and aluminum ring. Used the same bushing set up in both boards. 
I didn't ride my drives but the select seems to be a more comfy version of last years drive.

I would say high back flex on selects reminds me of my malavitas


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> So I rode today. Rode both the selects and last years ipos. Ipos were on a fish selects on a smokin superpark. Selects are significantly more rigid. The ankle straps are very responsive toe straps didn't slip at all. Ankle straps are comfy but very stiff compared to older now straps. Didn't notice any big difference between nylon ring and aluminum ring. Used the same bushing set up in both boards.
> I didn't ride my drives but the select seems to be a more comfy version of last years drive.
> 
> I would say high back flex on selects reminds me of my malavitas


Cool, thanks a lot. I rode IPOs a couple days ago and they weren't responsive enough. But that was the first binding i could perfectly center my boots with. So my choice will be likely the Drive... or Rome Katana because of canting.


----------

